# Le nutella



## naas (12 Janvier 2006)

Ma femme me dis que le nutella c'est bon pour les enfants   et je lui maintiens que non c'est plein de conneries qui font grossir 

alors un nutritioniste dans la salle siouplaît pour nous departager ?


----------



## jojoleretour (12 Janvier 2006)

le vrai nutella contient de l'huile de palme (si si) du chocolat, des noisettes, c'est tout


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2006)

Je vois pas le problème en dose normale...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

En revanche si c'est un pot géant de 3kg tous les jours, ça fait beaucoup...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Ma femme me dis que le nutella c'est bon pour les enfants



Jette-la et adopte une nioube!


----------



## duracel (12 Janvier 2006)

Le nuttella c'est bon comme une bonne bière, alors ça ne peut que faire du bien.


----------



## Captain_X (12 Janvier 2006)

c'est degueulasse c'est lié avec du sang de cochon ... en fait c'est comme du boudin noir, mais sans le boyeau autour et avec du chocolat... 

Et puis Kinder le jour ou il sauront faire autre chose que de la merde.


----------



## reineman (12 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Jette-la et adopte une nioube!



tu prends du viandox toi le matin au petit dej! hein patricia!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Jette-la et adopte une nioube!


C'est une arnaque cette histoire d'adoption!  
 

Comme dit le proverbe:
Le nutella c'est bien, en abuser ça craint...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> tu prends du viandox toi le matin au petit dej! hein patricia!



Demande à qui tu sais...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Janvier 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> le vrai nutella contient de l'huile de palme (si si) du chocolat, des noisettes, c'est tout



ben tiens ! un produit industriel sans conservateur, sans agent de saveur, antioxydant, et autre saloperie chimique... biensur... et puis surtout d'après toi, il n'y a pas de sucre dans ce truc...   
Bon ceci dit, c'est delicieux...


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

Je préfère le chocolat noir....pur cacao


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère le chocolat noir....pur cacao








  

_Cillian, si tu nous vois... _​


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

Merci Lemmy  

Voilà un gentleman


----------



## reineman (12 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Merci Lemmy
> 
> Voilà un gentleman



et sinon, question légumes, t'es plus radis ou navets?


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Janvier 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Je préfère le chocolat noir....pur cacao



 
100 % ok ... plus il y a de cacao mieux c'est.


----------



## Imaginus (12 Janvier 2006)

Lui ? Il est surrement concombre...   

Le nutella c'est bon mangez en ! Mais pas des tonnes


----------



## Captain_X (12 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> et sinon, question légumes, t'es plus radis ou navets?



bah vu ses bottes, c'est une carotte pour charlotte ...qu'elle préfère


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Ma femme me dis que le nutella c'est bon pour les enfants   et je lui maintiens que non c'est plein de conneries qui font grossir
> 
> alors un nutritioniste dans la salle siouplaît pour nous departager ?





Là on peut lire des trucs tout à fait intéressant...  



Mais bon une fois de plus...  "Tout est poison, rien n'est poison, tout est dose"...


----------



## elKBron (12 Janvier 2006)

mmm... de la pate a tartiner...


----------



## elKBron (12 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Le Nutella© c'est érotique._
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...


tout depend de l endroit ou te le mets... perso... le sucré-salé...


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Le Nutella© c'est érotique._
> :love:
> 
> 
> ...




:mouais:  :affraid: _ C'est tout Roberto ça... ©    _


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2006)

Ça pousse au bain hein ?


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ça pousse au bain hein ?













:rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2006)

La mienne était blonde


----------



## mado (12 Janvier 2006)

Je comprends mieux le pourquoi des pots de 3 kg


----------



## macmarco (12 Janvier 2006)

Le Nutella, c'est forcément bien étalé sur une tartine de beurre(salé, évidemment). :love:


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Janvier 2006)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Le Nutella, c'est forcément bien étalé sur une tartine de beurre(salé, évidemment). :love:



Remplacer ... le pain par du pain d'épices et le Nutella par du chocolat noir râpé  sans oublier un peu de beurre


----------



## Stargazer (12 Janvier 2006)

Tiens ça m'étonne ça ... On a pas encore eu de réaction de maiwen ou de chokobelle sur ce fil ..


----------



## Dory (12 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et tu trempes ça dans la crème de marrons lègèrement imbibée de crème anglaise.
> :love::love:
> :sick:
> 
> ...


 
Une seconde dans la bouche.....un certain si ce n'est un long temps sur les hanches.....


----------



## chandler_jf (12 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et tu trempes ça dans la crème de marrons lègèrement imbibée de crème anglaise.
> :love::love:
> :sick:
> 
> ...



Tu oublies les cerises confites ... pour faire un contraste rouge / blanc


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2006)

Là je voulais parler de Nutella à Stargazer, mais finalement non, la charte doit sans doute l'interdire...


----------



## r e m y (12 Janvier 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> 100 % ok ... plus il y a de cacao mieux c'est.


 
Ben si y'a 100% de cacao... ce n'est plus du chocolat, mais du cacao

Par définition le chocolat est un mélange de sucre et de cacao.... et l'instant où sucre et cacao se mêlent est tellement magique que dans les premières chocolateries ceci était effectué dans une salle quasi publique, où les invités prestigieux du patron venaient assister au "miracle" du conchage!


----------



## Stargazer (12 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Là je voulais parler de Nutella à Stargazer, mais finalement non, la charte doit sans doute l'interdire...




Essaye toujours ...


----------



## imimi (12 Janvier 2006)

OK le nutella c'est bien bon.
Mais pourquoi les pâtes à tartiner des autres marques sont-elles aussi mauvaises ???
Y'a pourtant les mêmes ingrédients si je ne m'abuse...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

Deux pages entières sur le Nutella... Pas de doute, c'est bien un sujet dont on fait des tartines.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2006)

pascal77 ????


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pascal77 ????



Tu es dur. Mais je ne peux pas te donner tort.


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2006)

J'avoue, j'ai eu un pincement au coeur avant de presser "Envoyer"


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'avoue, j'ai eu un pincement au coeur avant de presser "Envoyer"



La nausée peut-être ?


----------



## jeep2nine (12 Janvier 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Ma femme me dis que le nutella c'est bon pour les enfants   et je lui maintiens que non c'est plein de conneries qui font grossir
> 
> alors un nutritioniste dans la salle siouplaît pour nous departager ?



Ça me rappelle une blague bien crade...

_"C'est un mec qui dit à son pote : 
- "j'en ai marre, ma femme ne veut jamais me faire des gâteries bucales, elle dit qu'elle n'aime pas le goût !!"
Son pote :
- "Ecoute, si ta femme ne veut pas te tailler une petite pipe, j'ai un truc pour faire passer le goût : tu t'enduits la bite avec du Nutella et tu m'en diras des nouvelles...."
Le lendemain, les deux potes se retrouvent au bar :
- "Alors, ta femme ? Elle a aimé le Nutella ?"
- "Ma femme, non... mais les enfants ont adoré !! "
_

Bon, d'accord, je sors


----------



## r e m y (12 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> OK le nutella c'est bien bon.
> Mais pourquoi les pâtes à tartiner des autres marques sont-elles aussi mauvaises ???
> Y'a pourtant les mêmes ingrédients si je ne m'abuse...


 
le secret est dans les noisettes!


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2006)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle une blague bien crade...
> 
> _"C'est un mec qui dit à son pote : _
> _- "j'en ai marre, ma femme ne veut jamais me faire des gâteries bucales, elle dit qu'elle n'aime pas le goût !!"_
> ...


 
Tu connais golf?


----------



## supermoquette (12 Janvier 2006)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle une blague bien crade...
> 
> _"C'est un mec qui dit à son pote :
> - "j'en ai marre, ma femme ne veut jamais me faire des gâteries bucales, elle dit qu'elle n'aime pas le goût !!"
> ...


Ah l'esprit de noël qui perdure, c'est beau


----------



## imimi (12 Janvier 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> le secret est dans les noisettes!


 
c'est donc ça ils mettent des noisettes vieilles de 30 ans dans leur pâte à tartiner !!!

m'en fous t'façon j'mange que le nutella le vrai moi :love: 
et en plus j'peux en manger tant que j'en veux, j'grossi pas!

je sais, je sais les filles, c'est pô du juste


----------



## Stargazer (12 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah l'esprit de noël qui perdure, c'est beau




Y en a même qui ont encore les boules attachées au sapin ...


----------



## jeep2nine (12 Janvier 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu connais golf?


C'est le gars qui était devant moi l'autre jour au supermarché ? 
Y'avait une promo sur les super pots de Nutella, les trucs pour familles super nombreuses, des pots d'au moins 5 kg !! et ce gars-là (appellons-le Golf) en avait au moins 5 dans son caddie   
Mais, à part ça, non, je ne le connais pas vraiment


----------



## WebOliver (12 Janvier 2006)

jeep2nine a dit:
			
		

> Mais, à part ça, non, je ne le connais pas vraiment


 
Vous vous entendrez...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2006)

Ah - Ah ! Topic Nutella !
c'est marrant de voir que ca laisse pas indifferent ( y a même comme une esquisse  de drague en douce)
On va pas tourner autour du pot ( _oh qu'elle est fine_) 
Le Nutella c'est fait avec des trucs pas diététiques, pas du tout  régime minceur et tout ca ,  mais.... on AIME
Point
( c'est valable pour des tas d'autres trucs d'ailleurs)

Pour relancer in topic je pose une question vitale:

Quelle votre technique pour finir un pot de Nutella?
( je parle du 750grs, pas des petits pots)

*avec les doigts?_le haut, faisable , le fond par contre...._
* pain au bout d'une fourchette?
* ne pas finir... regarder tristement le Nutella qui est LÀ sous les yeux, nargueur, et en ouvrir un neuf?

---
Et dans le genre" c'est pas régime mais c'est bon"
Essayer ca: Pain +couche de  peanut butter plus couche de  Nutella....


----------



## macelene (12 Janvier 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Ah - Ah ! Topic Nutella
> 
> *avec les doigts?_le haut, faisable , le fond par contre...._
> * pain au bout d'une fourchette?
> ...






essaye ça...  



    Une maryse...


----------



## joubichou (12 Janvier 2006)

mon fiston il en mange 78 kilos par an et pourtant il est tout mince


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2006)

merci macelene
mais je précise un truc: je n'ai aucune difficulté à finir un pot ( pain , spatule etc)
J'étais curieux de savoir comment d'autres s'attaquaient à cette tache

@joubichou
78kilos/an?
ca fait un moyenne de  2 pots 750 grs par semaine . Impressionnant.


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2006)

Le Nutella et le latex ça va ensemble ?  :mouais:


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2006)

bon donc.... ça a pas l'air mauvais mais..... on en sait rien c'est ça


----------



## quetzalk (12 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le Nutella et le latex ça va ensemble ?  :mouais:



Ben quand on voit ça sur leur site : 



> Nutella, un produit



moi je dis qu'il est permis de douter...


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2006)

je me fais violence pour ne pas passer dans les rayons confitures, chocolats, Nutella et autres.....  



			
				pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Quelle votre technique pour finir un pot de Nutella?
> ( je parle du 750grs, pas des petits pots)




y'a un truc pas clair dans le nutella.....passque je n'ai pas besoin de technique pour finir un pot de Nutella, mais j'en cherche une pour pas le commencer... et le finir dans la foulée !!! :rose: :mouais: 
alors petite cuillère, spatule, doigts ou autre chose.... ça finit toujours pareil !!!!


----------



## MACcossinelle (12 Janvier 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je vois pas le problème en dose normale...



après ça donne mal au crâne , hein ?


----------



## prerima (12 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> après ça donne mal au crâne , hein ?


non, c'est pas ça !  quand on mange une bonne quantité (1 pot de 750 g), ça fait des sensations au niveau des tempes et du haut du crane ! :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (12 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est pas ça !  quand on mange une bonne quantité (1 pot de 750 g), ça fait des sensations au niveau des tempes et du haut du crane ! :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:



ah oui...comme le [charte] !!

et puis tout dépend en combien de temps ?


----------



## prerima (12 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> ah oui...comme le [charte] !!
> 
> et puis tout dépend en combien de temps ?



23 min et 47 s !


----------



## MACcossinelle (12 Janvier 2006)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> 23 min et 47 s !




Ah !!! (grand, beau, exclamatif) Le Nutella par Prerima...tout un "spectacle.."


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Janvier 2006)

C'est tendancieux tout çà...


----------



## La mouette (12 Janvier 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> C'est tendancieux tout çà...




Mais tellement bon :love:


----------



## MACcossinelle (12 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Mais tellement bon :love:



Ah ça...:love: :rose:


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Là on peut lire des trucs tout à fait intéressant...



j'aime bien leur logo pour le nutella:








> Mais bon une fois de plus...  "Tout est poison, rien n'est poison, tout est dose"...


Oui je crois aussi, me voila a moitié rassuré donc, j'ai encore tout de même un sentiment qu'il y a quelque chose de "bizarre caché" dans cette pate chocolatée


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2006)

NNNNUUUUUUUUTTTTTEEEEEELLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !!!!!!!!!!!!   :rateau:


----------



## nicogala (12 Janvier 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> le secret est dans les noisettes!


Oui, elles sont ultra sélectionnées et Nutella s'adjuge l'intégralité et l'exclusivité de la production d'une variété particulière cultivée en Turquie


----------



## nicogala (12 Janvier 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> @joubichou
> 78kilos/an?
> ca fait un moyenne de  2 pots 750 grs par semaine . Impressionnant.


Bah... en 2000 je m'étais amusé à comptabiliser tous les jours ds un carnet ma conso de chocolat (y compris en tablettes, Pâques, Noël etc...) et je suis arrivé à 24Kg ... 78kg me paraissent exagérés et dangereux même pour une seule personne... parce qu'il n'y a pas que Cacao et Sucre ds le Nutella... (sans parler des allergènes dus aux noisettes...)


----------



## nicogala (12 Janvier 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> bon donc.... ça a pas l'air mauvais mais..... on en sait rien c'est ça


Bah, tu me connais hein... tu as vu que je suis épais comme un iBook... donc le Nutella ne (me) fait pas grossir déjà... * , après au niveau cholestérol et diabète Type II ... faut voir...



* je déconne, je suis ce que l'on appelle un "maigre constitutionnel"... plus je bouffe et moins je fais de sport et plus je maigris... me faut faire du sport pour grossir :mouais: ça a des avantage: je ne me restreint en rien côté bouffe... mais des inconvénients aussi... (mais c'est marrant pour faire enrager des filles/femmes  , même si c'est salaud... au moins elles m'écoutent avidement dans l'espoir de percer le secret   )


----------



## nicogala (12 Janvier 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Quelle votre technique pour finir un pot de Nutella?
> ( je parle du 750grs, pas des petits pots)


Moi j'ai une technique d'enfer, qui me vient d'une aversion qd j'étais petit pour tout ce qui était huileux... et comme chez moi l'été le Nutella "fond" enfin, l'huile se sépare et monte en surface, je trouvais ça particulièrement dégueu, donc j'ai pris une habitude qui ne m'a pas quitté, c'est de mettre le Nutella au frigo. oui, au frigo il "fige" et devient raclable à la cuillière, on en fait des copeaux qui fondent sous la langue... hmmm... un délice ! (même si je suis en train de manger un palet de chez Dromel (  naas) , ça me donne envie de Nutella (ou de Milkiway ça donne bien aussi... [troll inside  ] )


Donc j'arrive sans peine (et très trop vite) à le finir dans les moindres recoins en raclant


----------



## kertruc (12 Janvier 2006)

Vous m'écoeurez !!!  



On dit LA nutella !


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2006)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Oui, elles sont ultra sélectionnées et Nutella s'adjuge l'intégralité et l'exclusivité de la production d'une variété particulière cultivée en Turquie


Comment sais tu cela  google m'en dit rien  



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> ...(même si je suis en train de manger un palet de chez Dromel ...


chanceux  mange en un pour moi


----------



## nicogala (12 Janvier 2006)

Je mes fais pas prier t'inquiètes 
Mais ne pleure pas trop, tu peux en trouver toi aussi des Irish chocolate... :




C'est sûr que s'ils sont tous à l'irishCoffee... ça doit vite lasser...enfin, c'est mieux qu'à la graisse de bélier


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2006)

Ah pour l'irish c'est facile tu prends:

de la :






que tu bas pendant 15 minutes,
quand elle commence a durcir hop du sucre glace,
jusqu'a obtenir de la chantilly
 :love:


(le premier qui me met de la chantilly en bombe je l'emplâtre  ) 





ensuite tu fais du café,
si possible avec une cona






et un café des rois mages





et tu fini par rajouter du power de chez jameson






:love:

servez ça très chaud 
 
​


----------



## nicogala (12 Janvier 2006)

Wouahh... heu et qd on aime pas le café on peut prendre du thé ?   

ou du cacao tiens ! et à la place du Jameson de la grapa ! Je vais essayer tiens !


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2006)

y a plein de variantes pour l'Irish Coffee 

je reviens sur la Chantilly:
 si vous faites votre chantilly ( un régal comparé à la m...en bombe)
Vous la monterez plus facilement si vous utilisez ce petit truc simple

* en travaillant la crême  dans un bol sur lit de glace ou mettre le bol dans un autre bol plus grand rempli de glacons

Vous verrez ca change tout


----------



## nicogala (12 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de voir que j'ai pas de crême fraîche... par contre il me reste du mascarpone... ça ira ? 
Pauvre naas, je blasphème comme je respire...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2006)

il te reste à faire un tiramisu

( mais on vire top off topic!!!)


remarque :un mélange mascarpone et nutella ca fait du tiramisu express !!


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> Vous la monterez plus facilement si vous utilisez ce petit truc simple
> 
> * en travaillant la crême  dans un bol sur lit de glace ou mettre le bol dans un autre bol plus grand rempli de glacons
> 
> Vous verrez ca change tout


exact moi perso je la fais dans l'evier rempli d'eau fraîche 



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Wouahh... heu et qd on aime pas le café on peut prendre du thé ?
> 
> ou du cacao tiens ! et à la place du Jameson de la grapa ! Je vais essayer tiens !



t'inquietes si tu le fais bien tu ne sentiras pas le gout désagréable du café, foi de banarbite :bebe:  



			
				nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir que j'ai pas de crême fraîche... par contre il me reste du mascarpone... ça ira ?


 pour la peine tu iras supporter le pdsg pendant toute la saison   :bebe:


----------



## quetzalk (12 Janvier 2006)

Variante du flood : les recettes de cuisine gourmande :hein:


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> Variante du flood : les recettes de cuisine gourmande :hein:


tu peux faire un topo sur l'interaction entre  serrurerie et charcuterie

( oui oui je sors)


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Janvier 2006)

MACcossinelle a dit:
			
		

> après ça donne mal au crâne , hein ?


----------



## toys (13 Janvier 2006)

recette gourmande

nutella vache qui rit (ou gros jean je suis plus fan)

sa a l'aire immonde mais en fait non!

nota la vache gros jean accompagne très bien le saucisson.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Ma femme me dis que le nutella c'est bon pour les enfants   et je lui maintiens que non c'est plein de conneries qui font grossir
> 
> alors un nutritioniste dans la salle siouplaît pour nous departager ?


Il suffit de lire la composition sur le côté du pot : 
Le Nutella c'est environ 75% de sucre et d'huile.
Voilà, bon appétit.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit de lire la composition sur le côté du pot :
> Le Nutella c'est environ 75% de sucre et d'huile.
> Voilà, bon appétit.


Et trop de sucre, c'est pas bon pour les dents...


----------



## Dory (13 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> recette gourmande
> 
> nutella vache qui rit (ou gros jean je suis plus fan)
> 
> ...


C'est ta recette Toys? Digne d'un fin gourmet..


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Janvier 2006)

Echidna a dit:
			
		

> Et trop de sucre, c'est pas bon pour les dents...



 Trop de hockey ouais...


----------



## DandyWarhol (13 Janvier 2006)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Là on peut lire des trucs tout à fait intéressant...


 
En effet c'est intéressant..  Merci pour le lien

Par contre je me demande pourquoi une fois de plus, tout ce qui est tentant est _mal.._


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Janvier 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> En effet c'est intéressant..  Merci pour le lien
> 
> Par contre je me demande pourquoi une fois de plus, tout ce qui est tentant est _mal.._



 Ca ne me gène pas plus que ça de bouffer des OGM moi&#8230;On bouffe plein d&#8217;espèces différentes qui ont de ce fait un génome différent et ça n&#8217;a jamais poser problème. Je n&#8217;ai jamais vu un lapin ce changer en carotte à force d&#8217;en manger&#8230;


----------



## supermoquette (13 Janvier 2006)

Moi non plus tant que le botox est pas trop rigide


----------



## Le chat (13 Janvier 2006)

le nutella est mauvais si on en mange trop... comme tout d'ailleurs...
Le pb c'est que c'est difficile d'en manger peu... héhéhé


----------



## imimi (13 Janvier 2006)

Faut acheter des p'tits pots et un par un.  

Pi comme ça on n'est pas tenté et en plus le pot peut remplacer un verre casser maladroitement :rose: 


Heu un p'tit pot par jour vous croyez que c'est déjà trop ???


----------



## DandyWarhol (13 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Heu un p'tit pot par jour vous croyez que c'est déjà trop ???


 
D'après moi non, c'est la quantité de base.. mais bon, qui suis-je pour juger.. :rose:

Par contre j'aime bien aussi prendre les mini portions individuelles (genre, celles qu'il y a dans certains hotels), et là ça peut etre pratique en cas de manque quand tu voyages..


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

Pas de concession : un *gros* pot, étalé sur un quatre-quart (400g)  pur beurre !!!

Après une bonne tartiflette, ça glisse tout seul si tu l'arroses de coca.


----------



## DandyWarhol (13 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Pas de concession : un *gros* pot, étalé sur un quatre-quart (400g) pur beurre !!!
> 
> Après une bonne tartiflette, ça glisse tout seul si tu l'arroses de coca.


 
Moi j'suis plutot Coca-fraise.. :love: C'est plus doux encore


----------



## imimi (13 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Pas de concession : un *gros* pot, étalé sur un quatre-quart (400g) pur beurre !!!


 
y'a le droit de mettre des petites paillettes de couleur dessus ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> y'a le droit de mettre des petites paillettes de couleur dessus ?


Ah non ! Sinon, ça devient beaucoup trop calorique !


----------



## imimi (13 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Ah non ! Sinon, ça devient beaucoup trop calorique !


 
Bon ben des confettis alors...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben des confettis alors...


J'ai connu un type qui pensait que la principale différence entre homme et femme tenait en ce que les premiers privilégiaient le pratique et les secondes l'esthétique.
Il illustrait sa théorie par l'exemple du chauffe-eau... (oui, je sais, je sais... On croise des types bizares dans la vie)

Tout ça pour dire :
Tu ne serais pas une fille ?


----------



## imimi (13 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> J'ai connu un type qui pensait que la principale différence entre homme et femme tenait en ce que les premiers privilégiaient le pratique et les secondes l'esthétique.
> Il illustrait sa théorie par l'exemple du chauffe-eau... (oui, je sais, je sais... On croise des types bizares dans la vie)
> 
> Tout ça pour dire :
> Tu ne serais pas une fille ?


 

merde ! démasquée...


----------



## Pifou (13 Janvier 2006)

Dernièrement, j'ai eu l'occasion de gouter du Nutella bio (ou de la pâte à tartiner au chocolat bio, pour les puristes et les juristes  ) : c'est pas aussi bon que le Nutella (bien que certains autour de la table aient eu un avis différent), c'est bio et nutritionnellement parlant, c'est aussi déséquilibré - plein de sucre et de graisse :hein:
Moi qui croyait que le bio devait nous sauver


----------



## imimi (13 Janvier 2006)

en fait il n'est pas question de sexe dans le fait de vouloir un peu de couleur sur un 4 1/4 - nutella mais d'appétence tout simplement  


c'est important de manger quelque chose qui fait envie à l'oeil !

faut que ce soit bon (ok y'a du nutella et ça c'est plus que bon).
faut que ça sente bon (ben merci aussi le nutella...).
et faut que ce soit beau (et là le nutella ben il vaut peanuts !!!).

j'suis sûre que si le vulcania n'était pas servi comme il l'est ben il serait moins apprécié.



edit : mouais ben en en fait, après mûre réflexion, j'veux bien un 4 1/4 - nutella sans paillettes. FAIT FAIM !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> merde ! démasquée...


 Ah ah ah
Je suis trop un malin qui sait lire entre les lignes !!!

(quoi son avatar ? Vous croyez vraiment que j'ai la gueule en jaune citron, moi, en vrai ?)

Allez, je me casse avant de me faire taper sur les doigts pour mini-flood bien gras (et sucré, comme du nutella, et hop, on recolle au sujet, ni vu ni connu !)

Salut les mangeurs de pates à tartiner, bonne digestion.

Edit (just for nicogala)
Sûrement pas ! Je suis un ponk du monde, moi môssieur !


----------



## nicogala (13 Janvier 2006)

Fais gaffe, après il risque de faire des allusions à ta signature...


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2006)

Au moins le miel tu es sûr qu'il n'y a pas d'ogm


----------



## toys (15 Janvier 2006)

ho la vache le petit frère viens d'acheter un pot de 3Kg de nutella© sa vas faire mal


----------



## CheepnisAroma (15 Janvier 2006)

L'autre jour j'ai mangé une glace au Nutella et c'était très bon  

Vous dérangez pas pour moi, je sors :casse:


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2006)

Ah le miel...
Dernièrement j'en ai gouté un , ca venait d'un petit village, attendez l'étiquette est si mal imprimée; ah oui  voilà _" from Tchernobyl"_

( délicieux)


----------



## AOSTE (15 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Le Nutella© c'est érotique._
> :love:



C'est vrai ma chére adore:love:


----------



## benkenobi (15 Janvier 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Vous m'écoeurez !!!
> 
> 
> 
> On dit LA nutella !


Merci kertruc !!

Je croyais être le seul à dire LA Nutella...  

Et pourtant c'est bien féminin comme le prouve son origine italienne.
Les puristes comprendront (on ne peut pas légitimement déguster du Nutella, par contre de la Nutella !!!! mmmmmhhh)

EDIT : y'aurait-il un modo pour modifier le titre du thread ? (comment ça ils n'ont pas que ça à faire.... ?)


----------



## chokobelle (15 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ça m'étonne ça ... On a pas encore eu de réaction de maiwen ou de chokobelle sur ce fil ..



J'arrive j'arrive  

Le nutella c'est bon:

- A la grande cuillère, une fois qu'on a fait passé le pot 30s au four à micro-ondes
- Sur du pain de mie Harry's LEGEREMENT grillé
- Etalé sur un poney



voilà, sans ça, le nutella, c'est mal :hein:


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2006)

Sur un poney ....


----------



## nicogala (15 Janvier 2006)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> - A la grande cuillère, une fois qu'on a fait passé le pot 30s au four à micro-ondes


----------



## maiwen (15 Janvier 2006)

le nutella© c'est mal


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2006)

Le nutella c'est bon et pas que sur les tartines...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> le nutella© c'est mal


je proteste énergiquement contre cette pernicieuse manipulation éhontée de l'info!!

la preuve en image:


----------



## Stargazer (15 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Le nutella c'est bon et pas que sur les tartines...




Je te vois venir toi ... Bah non sur le corps c'est pas super bon !


----------



## maiwen (15 Janvier 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> je proteste énergiquement contre cette pernicieuse manipulation éhontée de l'info!!
> 
> la preuve en image:


oh ben ©hépa moi les © et les ® j'en mets un peu n'impo®te où tu sais ...


----------



## nicogala (15 Janvier 2006)

Dit-elle l'® de rien...


----------



## quetzalk (15 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Sur un poney ....



ça se mange le poney...?


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ça se mange le poney...?




Les sabots...limite...

Mais le reste ça va...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2006)

Aaaah une bonne grillade minute  de poney

( plus connu sous le non de poney express)
---
je rappelle qu'un poney est un équidé parmi d'autres,  et qu'il existe toujours des boucheries chevalines....


----------



## chokobelle (15 Janvier 2006)

:casse: 

Des poneytophages  

Les poneys c'est pour faire des promenades et des tresses dans la crinière, pas pour faire du ragoût, sauvageons!


----------



## pascalformac (15 Janvier 2006)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> , sauvageons!


boudiou ! Une chevenementiste !!

Mais je suis entierement d'accord avec toi : le poney en ragout c'est pas terrible

( j'ai dit grillade , pas ragout)


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2006)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> :casse:
> 
> Des poneytophages
> 
> Les poneys c'est pour faire des promenades et des tresses dans la crinière, pas pour faire du ragoût, sauvageons!




Mais alors ...le nutella tu le mets où ? :love:


----------



## maiwen (15 Janvier 2006)

ouais dans les poils et tout c'est pas top ... surtout si tu prends un shetland


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2006)

Tu le rases à la tronçonneuse ... :love: et ensuite tu le tartine ...façon after shave


----------



## chokobelle (15 Janvier 2006)

Il suffit d'étaler le Nutella dans le sens du poil


----------



## maiwen (15 Janvier 2006)

bon, bien cuit pour moi le nutella ...  

je suis presquevégétarienne alors le poney


----------



## JPTK (15 Janvier 2006)

Les filles et le nutella c'est soit purement sexuel, pathologique, ou ridicule, parfois les 3  

Ca a déjà été dit ? Tant pis...

C'est tellement cliché sinon, à tel point que quand j'arrivais chez une fille (des milliers de fois quoi) et que je voyais le pot de nutella, j'avais envie de me casser.:mouais: 

Manquait plus qu'elle m'explique comment le vrai nutella était carrément meilleur que la pâte à tartiner auchan pour que j'ai tout de suite envie de lui vomir dans les cheveux.

Le nutella, j'en ai, une marque générique, genre pour les fringuales quand j'ai rien d'autre, avec du pain de mie autre que le dégueu cité plus haut, mais c'est vraiment pour les coups durs, genres les guerres ou le bain dominical.


----------



## JPTK (15 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> OK le nutella c'est bien bon.
> Mais pourquoi les pâtes à tartiner des autres marques sont-elles aussi mauvaises ???
> Y'a pourtant les mêmes ingrédients si je ne m'abuse...




Qu'est-ce que je disais, y a des gastronomes ici, je le savais, c'est beau :love:


----------



## kertruc (15 Janvier 2006)

benkenobi a dit:
			
		

> Merci kertruc !!
> 
> Je croyais être le seul à dire LA Nutella...
> 
> ...



En fait, j'ai un couple d'amis qui se sont disputés une fois à ce sujet.
Ils ont donc envoyé une lettre à Nutella en leur posant la question.

En réponse ils ont eu un petit colis avec des échantillons et une lettre expliquant qu'on dit LA nutella parce que c'est de LA pâte à tartiner...

J'allais dire une bêtise, mais je me suis retenu à temps...


----------



## DandyWarhol (15 Janvier 2006)

Pendant un moment, y'avait une bonne alternative, c'était le *Super Poulain*.. Je sais pas ce qu'elle est devenue cette pate à tartiner, car c'était vraiment la seule à pouvoir prétendre à la 2nde place après le Nutella


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2006)

Connais pas....







:rose:


----------



## MACcossinelle (15 Janvier 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Pendant un moment, y'avait une bonne alternative, c'était le *Super Poulain*.. Je sais pas ce qu'elle est devenue cette pate à tartiner, car c'était vraiment la seule à pouvoir prétendre à la 2nde place après le Nutella



Celui avec les touts petits bouts de noisettes :rose: "nostalgique"


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2006)

Elle devait pas être vendue en Suisse...


----------



## JPTK (16 Janvier 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Pendant un moment, y'avait une bonne alternative, c'était le *Super Poulain*.. Je sais pas ce qu'elle est devenue cette pate à tartiner, car c'était vraiment la seule à pouvoir prétendre à la 2nde place après le Nutella




Hum, j'ai essayé un peu toutes les marques, je suis pas un puriste mais bon je suis tellement difficile et délicat que je pense pouvoir donner mon avis et donc plutôt que de parler de bon ou pas bon ce qui me paraît totalement subjectif et markété, je dirais plutôt que telle pâte sent plus la noisette, une autre moins, le chocolat est plus ou moins noir ou au lait et voilà quoi, la recette est pas la même donc, de là à parler de caca boudin beurk, c'est un argument que je laisserai aux pros, les vrais fan de ce dessert de connaisseur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personnellement, rien ne remplace le pain à l'huile, mais attention par n'importe laquelle, la Izio12 de Lechieur, parce que la Izio 12 de Rond point, elle est caca boudin beurk.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Personnellement, rien ne remplace le pain à l'huile, mais attention par n'importe laquelle, la Izio12 de Lechieur, parce que la Izio 12 de Rond point, elle est caca boudin beurk.


Tu mets du pain dans ton Izio 12 ?????

C'est gâché, il faut la boire pure.
Hérétique !


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est tellement cliché sinon, à tel point que quand j'arrivais chez une fille (des milliers de fois quoi) et que je voyais le pot de nutella, j'avais envie de me casser.:mouais:
> 
> Manquait plus qu'elle m'explique comment le vrai nutella était carrément meilleur que la pâte à tartiner auchan pour que j'ai tout de suite envie de lui vomir dans les cheveux.


Ahhhh enfin un qui me comprends :love:


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Janvier 2006)

c'est vrai qu'il est juste ce garçon...


----------



## DandyWarhol (16 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Connais pas....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Ca c'est leur cacao en poudre, ce n'est pas la pate à tartiner.. Mais bon la marque est bien la meme*   :love:


----------



## imimi (16 Janvier 2006)

Une envie soudaine de crêpe banane-nutella-coco :love: :love: :love:


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ouais dans les poils et tout c'est pas top ...


ha non pas de nut nut dans les poils!


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Une envie soudaine de crêpe banane-nutella-coco :love: :love: :love:


Tout pareil


----------



## la(n)guille (16 Janvier 2006)

quelle drôle d'idée, alors qu'un bon fromage de tête...


----------



## imimi (16 Janvier 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> quelle drôle d'idée, alors qu'un bon fromage de tête...


 
Oui mais avec de LA nutella !


----------



## etudiant69 (16 Janvier 2006)

grattons et nuttela,
rien de tel pour un bon quatre heure :love:


----------



## kertruc (16 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais avec de LA nutella !



Yessssss !!!


----------



## benkenobi (16 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais avec de LA nutella !



imimi + kertruc + benkenobi

On est déjà trois !!!!!

  

LA Nutella vaincra


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

en tous cas mon pot de 3KG il décent pas vite (attention a la faute de frappe le vite devien vite b***)


----------



## JPTK (16 Janvier 2006)

J'ai pensé à vous les tarés cet aprem, au carrouf il y avait encore les pots de Noël, genre 3 kg en effet, 20 ¤ quand même soit pas loin de 130 F pour cette mélasse, pfff


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pensé à vous les tarés cet aprem, au carrouf il y avait encore les pots de Noël, genre 3 kg en effet, 20 ¤ quand même soit pas loin de 130 F pour cette mélasse, pfff


oui s'est un truc comme ça qui me pourit mes nuit.


----------



## JPTK (16 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui s'est un truc comme ça qui me pourit mes nuit.




Avec 20 ¤ je préfère faire une razzia chez mon pâtissier préféré qui fait les meilleurs éclairs au chocolat du Nord, ce qui me ferait quand même 13 éclairs, soit 2 jours


----------



## toys (16 Janvier 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Avec 20 ¤ je préfère faire une razzia chez mon pâtissier préféré qui fait les meilleurs éclairs au chocolat du Nord, ce qui me ferait quand même 13 éclairs, soit 2 jours


s'est pas de ma fautes s'est mon frère qui avait besoin d'un pot pour ses crayon.


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est pas de ma fautes s'est mon grand frère qui avait besoin d'un pot pour ses crayon.




Un peintre tu veux dire ?:rateau:


----------



## toys (17 Janvier 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Un peintre tu veux dire ?:rateau:


non pour mettre ses crayon de couleur.
il en a beaucoup.


----------



## maiwen (17 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non pour mettre ses crayon de couleur.
> il en a beaucoup.


et c'est ton .. grand frère ...


----------



## toys (17 Janvier 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et c'est ton .. grand frère ...


non s'est mon pti' bou (s'est même pas mon frère en vrai mais on doit l'adopté)de 1m84 et 80 kg
donc plus grand et plus gros mais plus jeunes et a 19 ans.

j'm'ai trompé. sorry.


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Janvier 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pensé à vous les tarés cet aprem, au carrouf il y avait encore les pots de Noël, genre 3 kg en effet, 20 ¤ quand même soit pas loin de 130 F pour cette mélasse, pfff


Le mien a duré un mois environ :rose:


----------



## maiwen (17 Janvier 2006)

toys a dit:
			
		

> non s'est mon pti' bou (s'est même pas mon frère en vrai mais on doit l'adopté)de 1m84 et 80 kg
> donc plus grand et plus gros mais plus jeunes et a 19 ans.
> 
> j'm'ai trompé. sorry.


p'tit bout ouais :rateau: ... dans ce cas j'en dit autant du mien (de grand frère), qui est encore un peu plus balaise que le tien 

sinon ... vous savez ... je mange pas de nutella en fait


----------



## jojoleretour (17 Janvier 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Avec 20 ¤ je préfère faire une razzia chez mon pâtissier préféré qui fait les meilleurs éclairs au chocolat du Nord, ce qui me ferait quand même 13 éclairs, soit 2 jours




Gourmand  





 et tu as bien raison


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2006)

bon c'est pas tout mais l'imac intel c'est une bombe ou pas ?


----------



## jojoleretour (17 Janvier 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> bon c'est pas tout mais l'imac intel c'est une bombe ou pas ?



Tu t'es pas trompé de sujet toi


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'es pas trompé de sujet toi


Et toi tu te trompe pas de personne à qui dire ça ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Janvier 2006)

*Non, il s'est trompé*
de forum


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2006)

naas en première page mais sans trop d'espoirs non plus :D a dit:
			
		

> Ma femme me dis que le nutella c'est bon pour les enfants   et je lui maintiens que non c'est plein de conneries qui font grossir
> 
> alors un nutritioniste dans la salle siouplaît pour nous departager ?


mis a part macelene ( :love:  ) qui en bonne mère a cherché chez green peace nous pouvons aisement conclure que...





*il n'y a pas de nutrionistes au bar *


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2006)

Splendide démonstration !


----------



## Dory (17 Janvier 2006)

Naas à défaut est ce que ce Dr fera l'affaire?


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2006)

J'ai pas confiance dans les vieilles qui se prennent à coup d'acide


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2006)

Pourtant Dr Ruth te dirait quoi faire avec le nutella !


----------



## Dory (17 Janvier 2006)

Vielles ou vieilles?....


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2006)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant Dr Ruth te dirait quoi faire avec le nutella !




Celle-là c'est une LSD*..tellement elle est petite...

*L Suce Debout....

Ok je sort :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (17 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Celle-là c'est une LSD*..tellement elle est petite...
> 
> *L Suce Debout....
> 
> Ok je sort :rose:


t'es vache avec elle

Ach Doktor Ruth

Son intervention Nutella je vois ca d'ici
_Younk friend you kan spice up your sex life . Yes  sex life  izz fun und you kan att zome kinky elementttts, accessoriezzz or efen food. It izz fery simple .Dont be afraittt .Uze your imagination! It'z a game young freund.You like Tchocolate? Uzze it etc etc
_


----------



## Stargazer (17 Janvier 2006)

Comment tu l'imites bien ... Je l'entendrais presque !


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas confiance dans les vieilles qui se prennent à coup d'acide


Ecoute les liens sonores


----------

